

Flappybird.js - halverstix
http://ss14-team-107.divshot.io/

======
lephuocdai
Much more easy but fun.

------
lazylizzard
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxJd7YVIe8c](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxJd7YVIe8c)

